# Hamster swelling - please help



## clairebridges (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there,

I am very worried about my little hamster Gerry. He has had a swelling towards his bottom for a long time now, but I always thought he just had large balls!

Today I noticed that it is now very red indeed and it almost looks yellow in parts, underneath the skin. They used to go in when he came out to visit, but now the swelling is there all of the time, making me think it's not actually his balls but instead a lump of some kind. I've attached a photo.

I don't have a car at the moment - does anyone have any idea as to how urgent this is? If it's terrible news I will get a taxi to the nearest vets. He's nearly 2 so I know he's pretty old but I'm very attached to the little man.

Thanks for any help you can give,

Claire


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

That is either a prolapse or an abscess IMO
Either way he needs to see a vet :001_unsure:


----------



## clairebridges (Oct 25, 2012)

Really? Oh no, I'll have to take him tomorrow. He's had it for a while now I think but I didn't realise what it was. Poor little man it's really big too :-( Do I need to book an appointment at the vet or are you allowed to just turn up? I've never been to one before... I'm not sure I'll sleep now he's my first pet and I'm too worried! x


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

clairebridges said:


> Really? Oh no, I'll have to take him tomorrow. He's had it for a while now I think but I didn't realise what it was. Poor little man it's really big too :-( Do I need to book an appointment at the vet or are you allowed to just turn up? I've never been to one before... I'm not sure I'll sleep now he's my first pet and I'm too worried! x


You will need to phone the vets up to book an appointment, make sure you ask for an emergency appointment so that you get seen on the same day, I wouldn't want to leave it any longer tbh.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ooh poor boy, i agree with bernie, he needs to see a vet asap.
i would say it looks more like an abcess then a prolapse from the picture, but it could be either

good luck at the vets tomorrow, let us know how you and the little one get on


----------



## clairebridges (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all,

You'll be pleased to know the swelling went down with antibiotics - hoorah! However, the poor little man died a few weeks later :-( Not sure what happened as he was running around all over the place. Feeling pretty sad, even though he's just a little hamster. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry for your loss 
theres no such thing as "just a hamster" they all become part of our lives and steal a bit of our hearts away with them when they make their way across the bridge.
dont be afraid to feel sad


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry he passed away


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

It was good that you got him to the vets, but sometimes these things can't be helped.  

Have fun at the bridge, Gerry. xx


----------

